# I get the message "this application is not available in your country" a lot when downloading from google play



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Using market enabler doesn't solve the problem. I have chosen several countries but to no avail.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

OK, I am totally ignored. No one can help?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

its normal. some app not available for all country.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably detecting your country by ip.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Then what are those apps being there for? Showcasing?


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

This mod claims to remove all market restrictions. Maybe you should give it a try.
http://forum.mobilism.org/viewtopic.php?f=428&t=322711&sid=2467b21e1edacd6d402cd4ef6e616a9a


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> This mod claims to remove all market restrictions. Maybe you should give it a try.
> http://forum.mobilis...02cd4ef6e616a9a


Thanks, larry94. Downloaded it already, gonna apply it.


----------

